# 240SX 95 GTR 2.6TT



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

Here is my ride (I'm a new memeber here, but been in the Nissan comunity for years)

Power:



RB26DETT 2.6 Liter ,6 Cyl, Twin Turbo (garrett GT28R Upgrade), 6 Throttle Body, Solid lifter, Twin Cam 24 Valve.



Garrett GT28R Turbos (good for ~325HP each)(2)

Denso 720 cc Injectors(6)

Almasi Tuning Computer Upgrade

300ZX Mass Air Flow Meter (2)

HKS Blow Off Valves(2)

Sard Fuel Pump (rated 287 Liter/Hours)

SplitFire Ignition Coil

Power Enterprise Strong Timing belt

Aquamist water Injection Kit 2D

Camo Tuning Stainless Steel Downpipe

Camo Tuning Aluminium Intercooler piping

Skyline GTR R34 Intercooler modified (will be changed over winter for a 4" core)

External Oil cooler + oil filter relocator kit

6 EGT Probe(one per runner)

TechEdge Wideband O2 sensor

HKS CAMP with 5" LCD display

Blitz Power Meter ID

Blitz SBC ID

Skyline R33 GTS-T Transmission

OS Giken Twin Plate racing clutch (rated 800HP)

Custom made DriveShaft

Skyline GTS-T R33 Cluster 

Modified GTR Oil pan

Modified GTR power Steering pump for non-hicas

Modified 240SX crossmember

Custom engine mount

Custom engine harness

2 X 2.5" exhaust line with X pipe



Suspension, Wheels & Brakes 


17 X 7 & 17 X 8 Rays Volks Sebring wheels with 225 and 245 tires

Tein NA Coil Over suspension 16 way adjustable damping

Custom made subframe bushing

300ZX sway bar (rear)

Axxis Ultimate Brake pad front and rear

300ZX TT Front brake 

Silvia S14 JDM brake Line and Master Cylinder



Exterior


Vertex Front Bumper for 97-98 Silvia JDM

Modified 95 240SX Hood

97-98 Flasher JDM

Infiniti J30 Headlight modified with black housing

HID Ballast from Acura TL 2003

Silvia S14 97-98 Sideskirt JDM

Custom made grill

Skyline R32 side emblems

Silvia S14 97-98 Front emblem on the custom grill

Silvia 95-98 rear emblem

Pictures here > http://s14drift.monchar.com/


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you've gotta put up pics. this car sounds sick as hell.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

:showpics:


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Looks very nice especially the headlight conversion. Looks fast even standing still. Great job!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Been onboard this beast ... almost crap in my pants !!

2 thumbs up Robin !!

plus the piping and exhaust are almost more beautiful then the car :lol:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...........i want a ride.


That is the sexyiest thing i have ever seen. An RB26DETT stuffed into a 240. You have a fan for life right here man. :jawdrop:


----------



## CrashSEntra01 (Apr 17, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> ...........i want a ride.
> That is the sexyiest thing i have ever seen. An RB26DETT stuffed into a 240. You have a fan for life right here man. :jawdrop:



diddo....

Is the car very streetable? Have any problems with tail being happy. I ask this because my friend has a 240 with a rb25det. But he dosen't know how it will act after the shop finishes with the install.


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

CrashSEntra01 said:


> diddo....
> 
> Is the car very streetable? Have any problems with tail being happy. I ask this because my friend has a 240 with a rb25det. But he dosen't know how it will act after the shop finishes with the install.


RB are very smooth engine(like all 6 Inline) the power is never ON/OFF like the SR20DET it's much more linear and let you put power on the ground!

The nicest thing about this, the sound...just too nice!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Check the link he posted, ya lazy bastid. :asleep:


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

Its nice to see some great tuner cars coming out of Canada! Way to represent for the Canadian scene!


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

B-rent said:


> Its nice to see some great tuner cars coming out of Canada! Way to represent for the Canadian scene!


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Good stuff, i dont know why more of u guys in the USA with KA engines swap straight to these or if its too expensive go RB25, and forget about SR's altogether.

Any pics of the interior?


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

ABuSD said:


> Good stuff, i dont know why more of u guys in the USA with KA engines swap straight to these or if its too expensive go RB25, and forget about SR's altogether.
> 
> Any pics of the interior?


No pics of the interior, but here is a little video of me Drifting it!

http://hannah.aventurehost.net/~gen/MOV01541.MPG


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

what did it dyno at?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i like that guy selling ice cream in the vid. 

oh, and your car is pretty effing sweet too


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL @ ice cream guy.
Cool vid!


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

thedaddies said:


> what did it dyno at?



Didn't dyno yet, will dyno in a few weeks once I put cam gears and other parts.(intercooler 4" core+bigger radiator)

I will post dyno once it's done, don't worry!

Hopping for ~ 500WHP +


----------



## HHI SKYVIA (Sep 27, 2004)

I got love for the Rb powered 240's i miss mine snif snif.... treat her good man!


----------

